# Spinnrute für Forelle



## $am$on (7. Februar 2008)

Hi leute will mir ne spinn rute zu legen,zum Forellen fischen.
habe auch schon gesucht und mir sagt die beastmaster 
von shimano zu die ist 2,40 m und hatt ein wurfgewicht von 
3-15 g.Will mit ihr nur spinner von 0-2,und Wobbler bis 4 cm Fischen! Meine frage ist die leistung ausreichend ? 

danke im voraus 

gruß $am$on   :vik:


----------



## esox82 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute für Forelle*

hi!
was das WG anbelangt,scheint die von dir erwänhte rute ja genau richtig zu sein.
soll sie zum forellenangeln am puff sein? oder im bach?


----------



## $am$on (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute für Forelle*

würde sie für beides nehmen aber eher bach und kleine teiche !

$am$on


----------



## esox82 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute für Forelle*

mir persönlich wäre sie dann zu lang (für den bach),aber das ist nur geschmackssache.objektiv gesehen ist die rute optimal dafür
mfg Andy


----------



## $am$on (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute für Forelle*

cool danke für die antwort ! 

gruß $am$on


----------



## OLLI01 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute für Forelle*

Wenn du auch im Fluß auf BaFo willst,kommst darauf an wie breit der Fluß ist und wie weit dort Bäume überhängen.
Deshalb Länge beachten.Die meisten Hersteller bieten im UL Bereich vernünftige Ruten an.Das ist wie die Frage nach dem richtigem Auto.
Ich habe div. UL Ruten von Shimano,DAM,Berkley und Balzer.

Shimano ist top,lassen sich aber auch den Namen bezahlen.Bin mit allen Ruten sehr zufrieden.Vom Preisleistungsverhältniss aber sind die Berkley TACTIX (1.Wahl) und PHAZER II  (2.Wahl) zur Zeit meine Lieblingsruten.

Wenns besonders kurz sein muß bin ich mit meiner DAM Emotion und Shimano Technium auch nicht gerade unzufrieden.
Ich denke jeder wird dir hier seine Lieblinge empfehlen,mit denen er keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht hat.
Geh in Laden nimm sie alle mal in die Hand und entscheide dich dann,anders wirds nichts)
Egal wieviele Leute mir eine Rute ans Herz legen,wenn sie mir nicht gefällt,bringt das nichts,sie muß mir ja auch zusagen,das ist manchmal mehr Wert als Daten und Fakten.Angeln ist auch Emotion,oder?
Gruß:OLLI


----------



## Lümmy (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute für Forelle*

Guck mal bei Angelcenter-Kassel nach den P&M Ruten. Die Specialist Trout und die Specialist Lure sind ideal dafür.

Ich hab die Lure i.V.m. ner 1000 er Shimao Exage und werfe damit selbst kleinste Wobbler um die 15-20 Meter...:vik:


----------



## Klo (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute für Forelle*

hi, 
Ich habe die Beastmaster in 2,40 Meter und 12g Wurfgewicht. Für kleine Bäche, wo ich sie benutze ist sich super, da sie weich ist und somit im Drill viel abfedert. Die Strömung sollte aber nicht zu stark sein. Zu größeren Wurfweiten kann ich dir nichts sagen. Verarbeitung ist sehr gut. Der Blank ist sehr dünn.


----------



## TheFischer (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute für Forelle*

guck dir doch mal die speedmaster 2,40m in L an ist eine schöne rute,hat 3-12g wg und kostet um die 105€ oder pezon and michel hat auch wunderschöne ruten zb die specialist trout in 2,40m und 6-12g


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute für Forelle*

Die Sportex Carat Spin 1 in 2,15 (Wg 12g).


----------



## dani_carp (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute für Forelle*

Hallo, ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Forellenspinnrute und hab die Sportex Turbo Carat in 2,2m mit -20WG für ca.75€ entdeckt. Was ist aber der Unterschied zwischen Turbo Carat und normalen Carat Ruten? Ist der Preis in Ordnung?


----------



## M. O. (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute für Forelle*

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Shimano Beastmaster Spinning 180 L (1.8 m lang, WG 2-8 g). Mit ihr lassen sich am stillen Gewässer Spinner der Größen 1 und 2 sowie Wobbler um ca. 5 cm perfekt führen. Bei stärkerer Strömung kann ein Spinner der Größe 2 schon mal eine Überforderung bedeuten (wobei es bei der Weidenblattform schon wieder besser aussieht).

Auf jeden Fall macht diese Rute eine Ferkelsfreude. Bei dem Wurfgewicht der von dir genannten Rute (bis 15 g) gehe ich also davon aus (allerdings ohne sie jemals auch nur gesehen zu haben), dass sie durch die von dir genannten Köder nicht überfordert wird.

Gruß!


----------



## PureContact (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute für Forelle*

untere preisklassen sind nicht zu vernachlässigen!
ich hatte bisher die cherrywood spin 180, für das geld, einfach TOP
jetzt fische ich die Spro pasion light spinning 180 auch sehr sehr nice für die ca 40 euros
bestellt hab ich meine traumrute, die p&m specialist trout...
dazu ne red arc und ne stradic = genuss pur


----------



## dani_carp (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute für Forelle*

Die Cherrywood hab ich schon, allerdings möchte ich jetzt einfach etwas höherwertigeres fischen


----------



## manu80 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute für Forelle*

Berkley Cherrywood 180 + Mitchell Avocet II in der 500er Größe sind ne gute Wahl...


----------



## $am$on (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute für Forelle*

hi habe mir heute auf der angelbörse in rendsburg die Balzer Magic Spin25 gekauft !

2,10 m Wg 3-25 g sollte auch in ordnung sein oder ?

Preis 29€ ist denke ich ok 

gruß $am$on


----------



## $am$on (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute für Forelle*

Ach und war von euch auch einer bei der börse ?


----------



## Loki (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute für Forelle*

Ich fisch schon seit Jahren die Balzer Magic Jic, in 2,10 m und 2-12g WG. Ist ne Top Rute#6! Im UL Bereich bis jetzt die beste, die ich in der Hand hatte.
Werd mir aber dieses Jahr noch die Shimano Beastmaster 3-8g WG gönnen. Bin mal gespannt ob die besser ist...


----------



## zesch (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute für Forelle*

ich fische an mehreren Bächen mit einer eingekürzten Fliegenrute (Blank aus Glasfaser),
umgebaut zu einer MiniSpinnrute Länge ca. 1,15m = 3 Ringe,

= mega Wurfweite

= mega Belastbarkeit (bei Monsterforellen)
   bei gleichzeitiger grosser Biegelast

= super Köderführung

= kein ausschlitzen der Fische

und es gibt immer "Jemanden" der kaputte alte Glasruten abgibt !

also ran ans basteln.....

Gruß

zesch


----------



## zesch (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute für Forelle*

und so sieht sie aus:

















Gruß

zesch


----------



## $am$on (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute für Forelle*

cool danke für die bilder !
war heute mit der Balzer los war aber auch ein sehr schönes angeln weite würfe feine köder führung und doch ein starkes rückrad 

$am$on


----------



## 23kingpin (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute für Forelle*

kann nur sagen die cormoran black bull s is ne super rute !!!! auch im preisleistungs verhältnis kann ich nur jedem empfelen !!!


----------

